# Just got the some sad news



## Spotlite (Apr 24, 2010)

My 1st cousin had a wreck yesterday afternoon. It killed her 10 year old daughter, the other daughter is not doing very good from what I was told. My cousin has been non responsive since the wreck, in a comma. Keep her family in your prayers please. The father of child was killed in a wreck 3 years ago.


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 24, 2010)

Man I hate to hear news like that! Prayers are sent out to your family!


----------



## 30 06 (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers sent for them, and your family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers sent buddy.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear this - having my daughter just go through a car wreck it is hard for everybody involved - hard to loose your kids.  My prayers added and will keep them in my prayers daily.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers sent,brother.


----------



## The PROFET (Apr 24, 2010)

*Daddy GOD hears prayers*

And we will pray in the spirit -A-men


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 24, 2010)

Praying for this family.................................................RW


----------



## speedcop (Apr 24, 2010)

so sorry to hear, our prayers are sent


----------



## Forgiven (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers sent for the family.  Really sad news.


----------



## david w. (Apr 24, 2010)

prayers sent.


----------



## SissyHunter (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 24, 2010)

Prayers Added!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Spotlite said:


> My 1st cousin had a wreck yesterday afternoon. It killed her 10 year old daughter, the other daughter is not doing very good from what I was told. My cousin has been non responsive since the wreck, in a comma. Keep her family in your prayers please. The father of child was killed in a wreck 3 years ago.



Sory to hear that, prayers sent...


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 24, 2010)

prayers sent. god bless


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 24, 2010)

My Prayers are added too.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 24, 2010)

You got it!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 26, 2010)

praying for the whole family.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Chris.  Prayers for your family.


----------



## mikelogg (Apr 26, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 26, 2010)

Sad news...Prayers sent


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 26, 2010)

Any updates?

I hate to hear when people are delt blows this hard!
They are in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## pop3 (Apr 26, 2010)

hate to hear that.  our prayers are with the family.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Apr 26, 2010)

My prayers go out for the family.

Brian1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2010)

That is horrible, prayers for your cousin and her child as well as for you and your family are sent.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 26, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 27, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Any updates?
> 
> I hate to hear when people are delt blows this hard!
> They are in my thoughts and prayers!!



Yes, sorry bout that. The youngest went home the Monday. She was thrown from the car and drug, broke her collar bone, but other than that, once they got her stable, she is mostly scratched and bruised. Mother is still non responsive, she may have some issues with the brain. She has some pretty nasty head trauma. Back os broken in 4 places, pelvic bone broken and left leg broken. The hospital will keep the other girl in the morgue for a maximum of 3 weeks. They are hoping the Mother pulls through enugh to allow her to make funeral arrangements. 

The youngest daughter is staying with one of my other cousins at the present, we are going over Friday in hopes of bringing her home with us to allow them some hospital time. The little girl really has no family other than a few Aunts. Her grandmother was my Daddys sister and she and her husband both passed away a few years ago. Really a sad situation, that out of a whole family unit, this one little 6 or 7 year old girl will be the only surviver of her immediate family if her mother doesnt pull through. I was hoping to have link by now to post, but still nothing. I will see if I can get a copy of the newspaper and then go from there. Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 27, 2010)

That is so sad. My heart goes out to her and her mother


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 27, 2010)

you got em Dude ....

hope all gets better with the Mother ....


----------



## prissy (Apr 27, 2010)

my thoughts and prayers are with u and ur whole family..........


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 28, 2010)

This is a really bad thing and I'm so sorry for the family.
They are all in my prayers.


----------



## jlpiersonfr (Apr 30, 2010)

My prayers for your family.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 5, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 8, 2010)

Update please.


.


----------



## tomtlb66 (May 8, 2010)

prayers are sent for all.


----------



## turk2di (May 8, 2010)

Prayers sent!!


----------

